

How Google+ Will Balkanize Your Social Life - mvs
http://www.technologyreview.com/web/38006/?mod=chfeatured

======
cbs
Social life is Balkanized. Who's facebook activity isn't already watered down
to mediocrity of international-politics level of nothingness?

